# Son of Watergate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/colu ... 996.column

Son of Watergate is a headline on the Drudge Report. It appears with all the scandals Obama's press secretary is starting to sound an awful lot like Richard Nixon's spokesman. There is a real poop storm brewing in Washington and it will be a miracle if Obama survives it unscathed. Hillary should have her chance at the next presidency blown out of the water if Washington and the American people are not totally corrupt.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Odumbo will get out without a scratch :******:

More than 1/2 of the America voters are Idiots. :bop:

And Hilly Mae will be the next president. uke:

God help us all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I certainly have lost faith in the intelligence of the American people. Perhaps they are just greedy and fall for the old get something for nothing story. Anyway, it isn't a pretty picture.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Santa Claus doesn't lose elections, and the Messiah won't be impeached. I don't think our return to freedom is going to come this easily.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Crap. The IRS just drove up. They came with some ATF guys. I shouldn't have said what I said.

Heck, we are all on a list. Let's have some fun on the way out!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lillopad said:


> Crap. The IRS just drove up. They came with some ATF guys. I shouldn't have said what I said.
> 
> Heck, we are all on a list. Let's have some fun on the way out!


In all reality I'm probably on their list.


----------



## Mafgria (Jun 9, 2013)

Heck, we are all on a list. Let's have some fun on the way out!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The government is too big for Obama to know about everything..... :rollin:


----------

